# Lowrance elite ti units



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is anyone running the new elite ti units? Was just curious on your opinion onthe units. 
Thanks


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Bottom Line: In my experience, the Elite Ti series is a great unit at a reasonable price point. 

I have the Elite Ti7 with the Totalscan transducer. Down Imaging, Side Imaging, Chirp, GPS/Maps. I love it. It has most of the features of the HDS/Carbon units at a much lower price, can be networked with a Motorguide trolling motor, and the touch screen user-interface is user-friendly. Plus, if you have an iPhone/iPad, you can download the Navionics app and create custom maps. I have my iPad on a RAM mount runing Navionics for mapping and use the Lowrance for down-imaging/side-imaging and sonar. Also, the latest FishReveal update is impressive. 

I have also run comparable Humminbird models and (for my uses) they are about the same, though the variety of buttons on the Humminbird helps in inclement weather. For me, the deciding factor was that I wanted my fishfinder/chartplotter to network with my Motorguide. If you have (or plan to get) a Minnkota, you might consider going the Humminbird route.

I have also run Raymarine. The down-imaging on the Raymarine was far superior to anything else I have used. But, the maps were terrible and the user-interface was not intuitive for me. Somehow, I kept pausing the image and had to re-boot. 

Finally, I have been impressed with the Garmin units I have seen, but I have never used them. Panoptix is amazing technology. If I were starting from scratch (and I did not want to network with my Motorguide) I would seriously consider Garmin. 

-Ben


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I really haven't used anything out of the Lowrance/ Eagle lines since I started fishing. I wouldn't hesitate to get into the TI units. I run 2 Gen 3 9's and absolutely like all the functions, and the TI units mirror the Gen 3's in function. Best units for the $$ right now.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I have used the Elite TI units and they are great units for a fisherman who is not going to be getting into running all those transducers and radar etc. The screen and transducer quality are excellent and with the new FishID software update that lowrance came out with it makes the unit even better and easier to read. I would almost compare the way the elite ti is set up to the older gen2 touch units but with upgraded processors etc. You can also upgrade mapping with getting a Navionics+ chart which I believe they are running a rebate on them if you buy a new unit so that's another option to consider.


----------

